# is plexiglass safe



## pirayaman

well is it is plexiglass safe for my fish im gonna build a overflow with plexi and since it will be in my tank i need to know thanks in advance


----------



## jmax611

i think it is but let someone with more exp chime in


----------



## pirayaman

i dont think thats gonna happen its a stupid question i think its safe but i would like to make sure


----------



## NegativeSpin

If you're gonna build with plexi-glass inside your tank for an over flow and the water level will almost be the same on the inside and outside of it you are not subject to the thickness rules of tank building due to hydrostatic forces so you can go with thin plexi. As the water depth on each side of the plexi increases you will need thicker plexi. It would be safer to go with the correct thickness of plexi for your tank height like 3/4" for 30" Height in case you ever have a high water level in the overflow and empty tank or vice-versa which would happen when you first fill the tank. Plexi is just as innocuous as glass when it comes to toxicity and environmental degradation from normal fish tank conditions.


----------



## pirayaman

shanker said:


> If you're gonna build with plexi-glass inside your tank for an over flow and the water level will almost be the same on the inside and outside of it you are not subject to the thickness rules of tank building due to hydrostatic forces so you can go with thin plexi. As the water depth on each side of the plexi increases you will need thicker plexi. It would be safer to go with the correct thickness of plexi for your tank height like 3/4" for 30" Height in case you ever have a high water level in the overflow and empty tank or vice-versa which would happen when you first fill the tank. Plexi is just as innocuous as glass when it comes to toxicity and environmental degradation from normal fish tank conditions.


i take it innocuous meens non toxic so it will work yeahhhhhhhhhhhh thanks shanker


----------



## BlackSunshine

Is this a serious question?
Id assume since they make fish tanks out of Acrylic (same thing as plexiglass) that there should be no concern for using this totally inert and sterile (so long as you don't contaminate it yourself) substance in your tanks for overflows.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

acrilic is fine just dont use those plastic sheets from places like homedepot becasue ive heard they will eventually turn abit yellow


----------

